# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dreamshare Collective at The Plant - Midnight Poutine

## Dream Guide Team

*Dreamshare Collective at The Plant**Midnight Poutine**...* in doing like a dream sharing gathering ...where people write down their dreams, however incoherent, share, discuss dreams in particular, and in general, and talk about ways to improve and increase the odds for *lucid dreaming*. the WHY? well, *...***

----------

